# Lost Trunk Key



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

Can a key be made from the serial number of the trunk lock itself? If so, where can I get one made?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, a key can be made to match the core. Any professional locksmith should be able to make the key.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

The locksmith I talked to said this; the trunk and the glove box locks are keyed alike, then the steering column and the doors are keyed alike. This is assuming pre-75 and that no locks have been changed. I believe he said you could yank the glove box lock and it would have the code on it. If worse comes to worse you can get a decent smith to make you a key. I found one here in Chicagoland, but I had to go in and talk with them. There seem to be a lot of "mobile only" shops in the area quite frankly.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could buy a new GLOVEBOX & TRUNK LOCK KIT ; Part number KL3123G

Muscle Car Parts, Pontiac GTO Parts, NOS GM Auto Part, Trans AM, Oldsmobile 442 Cutlass, Buick GS Skylark, Firebird, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, Olds 88 98, Starfire, Chroming, Polishing, Welding, Stainless Steel Straightening, Aluminum, Restor


----------

